# What made you a fan of your fav. fighter?



## Scout200 (Jun 29, 2011)

What made you a fan of your favorite fighter? Is it because of  persuasion from friends or family? Do you personally know the fighter?


----------



## threethirty (Jul 24, 2011)

I never had a favourite MMA fighter until I saw Tiequan Zhang's  story in  the current issue of Kung-Fu Magazine. He is a well known and  respected  sansho fighter in china that has made the move over to MMA,  and seems  to have fallen in love with Martial Arts all over again.  Sansho doesnt  have grappling so he added that to the skills he already  had and has  been very successful at it. On top of this love he  currently holds an  18-1 record. Not to shabby in a sport where "Kung-fu  doesn't work" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here is a link to his profile on UFC.com
http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Tiequan-Zhang ​


----------



## OzPaul (Jul 26, 2011)

Fedor.  He has so much respect for his opponents and the way he acts in and outside the ring/cage is very professional.  Great documentary on him from a few years ago called "Fedor: Baddest man on the Planet".  Definitely worth a watch!


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know that I have one absolute favorite, but I like Georges St. Pierre and Lyoto Machida for their high levels of skill, their dedication, their attitudes and their sportsmanship.  The fact that they both have karate bases is a nice bonus, of course .


----------



## Buka (Jul 26, 2011)

When George St Pierre puts on his gi top, he has me big time.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 27, 2011)

GSP and Lyoto.  Both use karate well and I am a karate nerd so there.


----------

